
Facebook stock hits another all-time high - jamesjyu
http://mashable.com/2014/12/22/facebook-stock-high-dec-2014/
======
kukulikoo
Citi analyst raised the price target for the stock following an up evaluation
for Instagram. FB is starting to show more revenue - sourcing from 'other'
assets.

